
Things you Should Stop Doing - Elfan
http://www.productivity501.com/2007/04/17_things_you_s.html
======
run4yourlives
...and so, the diggification (as witnessed on reddit) begins on
news.ycombinator...

~~~
Elfan
I specifically avoided phrasing the article as a "list of X things" for that
reason. I submitted it because this article had a mix of suggestions that I
found particularly interesting and sufficiently relevant.

